# Rails for glass sliding doors?



## davobmx (Feb 19, 2013)

Planning an DIY enclosure and was wondering where people get there rails from and roughly how much.
Also on topic roughly how much are glass doors ( 2x 1000x450)


----------



## Illium (Feb 19, 2013)

you can get white or brown plastic rails from Bunnings, i think they are about 2.4m long. Tracks are about 18mm wide in total.


----------



## RedFox (Feb 19, 2013)

I bought Cowdroy PVC glass track for 5mm glass from bunnings. I think they were less then $30 for 1.8m lengths. As for glass prices they vary so much you are better off getting a few quotes and shopping around. When I got my glass (2 panes of 610ish x 400ish mm) I had one quote at $90, one at $70ish and one that was $44. Needless to say I went with the third quote. I definitely pays to shop around.


----------



## Gruni (Feb 19, 2013)

Or you get the same stuff at a glazier for $15m jsut depends on if you will have a use for the surplus track.


----------



## davobmx (Feb 19, 2013)

Ok cheers guys il have a look.


----------



## Ambush (Feb 19, 2013)

Bunnings or make them out of dowl.


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 20, 2013)

Ambush said:


> Bunnings or make them out of dowl.



Out of dowel ?? Please explain ! 

1.8Metre glass track $19 - I still have the receipts


----------



## riotgirlckb (Feb 20, 2013)

yeah bunnings is the place for the runs and my local glass place gave me a pane for $15 for two foot


----------



## Ambush (Feb 20, 2013)

Two pieces glued along side to make a track.. or nailed or tacked.


----------



## raycam01_au (Feb 20, 2013)

Masters alot cheaper, its where i got the stuff to make my 6x2x2, including glass cut nice


----------



## davobmx (Feb 20, 2013)

raycam01_au said:


> Masters alot cheaper, its where i got the stuff to make my 6x2x2, including glass cut nice



Do masters cut glass aswell ?
Rough idea of how much all up


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 20, 2013)

JaxRtfm said:


> Out of dowel ?? Please explain !
> 
> 1.8mm glass track $19 - I still have the receipts


1.8M long u mean Cowdroy Tracks from Bunnings and yes they r around the $20 mark.....To Easy


----------



## davobmx (Feb 20, 2013)

May be a stupid question, but how do u get the glass in.
Is the top track deeper so u can slip the top in and the bottom drops in, that was the case with my last slide door enclosure but unsure with DIY tracks.


----------



## grizz (Feb 20, 2013)

raycam01_au said:


> Masters alot cheaper, its where i got the stuff to make my 6x2x2, including glass cut nice



A little plug here Ray!


----------



## grizz (Feb 20, 2013)

davobmx said:


> May be a stupid question, but how do u get the glass in.
> Is the top track deeper so u can slip the top in and the bottom drops in, that was the case with my last slide door enclosure but unsure with DIY tracks.



Yes mate, that's exactly how it works!


----------



## raycam01_au (Feb 20, 2013)

grizz said:


> A little plug here Ray!



hell yes, im ex bunnings, now masters, the entire 6x2x2 with glass doors, locks vents etc was cheap as, and yes cheaper than my old green place


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 20, 2013)

there's currently only one Masters in SA, and thats in Mt Gambier, i think any savings would be negated by my 347km Drive  no doubt they'll be all over the place soon. 


there seems to be a lot of contradictory information around about plastic glass track, so i thought i'd go straight to the source, which for most of us is 'Cowdroy' 


Here are the instructions for fitting glass tracks.


----------



## BDkeeper (Feb 20, 2013)

is there anywhere to get custom cut glass in the hunter valley


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 20, 2013)

ozimid said:


> 1.8M long u mean Cowdroy Tracks from Bunnings and yes they r around the $20 mark.....To Easy



You're right Ozmid, i did mean 1.8M. i've now corrected it, - i'd like to see someone get two sliding glass doors into a 1.8mm track :lol:



BDkeeper said:


> is there anywhere to get custom cut glass in the hunter valley



Google "'glaziers in the hunter valley" im sure you'll find one.....


----------



## Gruni (Feb 20, 2013)

JaxRtfm said:


> Here are the instructions for fitting glass tracks.



Nothing is showing up for me mum...


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 20, 2013)

I dont know why ? its showing up on the PC in both Internet explorer and firefox. I can even see it on the iphone/ipad.... 

are you sure you got your eyes open Gruni ?? :lol:

Anyone else having a problem seeing it ?


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 20, 2013)

does this format work any better for you Gruni ?


----------



## raycam01_au (Feb 20, 2013)

347k's that a gentle afternoon stroll, hehe

n yes the glass slides up and sits down


----------



## Snowballlz (Feb 21, 2013)

BDkeeper said:


> is there anywhere to get custom cut glass in the hunter valley


Make sure you shop around for two panes 1000x650 I got one quote of $275 and one quote for $150. Both quotes were in the Maitland area.


----------

